# Soft99 fusso where to buy?



## Coddy20 (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi guys

Iv not used this yet, after all the hype im going to give it a try. 

But cant find anywhere to buy it from. eBay only have listing from abroad, and dont realy want to wait for 30+days for delivary.
I did read some where on here that some guy was selling some on here. But cant find seller .

Any clues?


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

http://nipponshine.com/product-category/wax/


----------



## Coddy20 (Dec 26, 2014)

Are they same people as on ebay from Staffordshire?


----------



## Coddy20 (Dec 26, 2014)

Just messaged them on eBay and yes they are same company but are out of stock till friday


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Looks like it : http://nipponshine.com/contact-us/


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Ah , Coddy was faster than me ! lol


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

I bought some of this to satisfy my curiosity, and can only say it's shocking, can't believe the hype that surrounds it tbh.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Gleammachine said:


> I bought some of this to satisfy my curiosity, and can only say it's shocking, can't believe the hype that surrounds it tbh.


More details are needed please.SJ.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

stonejedi said:


> More details are needed please.SJ.


It's difficult to remove regardless of how thin a layer you put down, I've left it the recommended time of 10-15 mins, also tried leaving it longer, always applied in a controlled environment. The main issue is it doesn't leave a finish with any clarity, I've found a secondary haze on all testing and this doesn't improve with an iced water wipedown or with detailing spray. Just not sold on the hype to be honest, and I'm working under purpose dedicated lighting.
I've also had a couple of cars in that have had the customer apply it, both needed a light machining to remove the product residue. 
Personally if I was to use a product with a high solvent content that's in a similar price range, it would be FK1000 or Collinite.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks for your feedback Rob its good to get a professionals opinion on it.In all truth though i had exactly the same problem as you,but that was one that i bought from ebay from a seller on there which i can only say must of been a snide copy,as the one that i purchased from nipponshine on one of there group buys was different and i found it to be quite a pleasant wax to work with,and its still protecting my daily now 3 months later after its first application.SJ.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

I bought it from ebay too as NipponShine never had the light version in stock at the time. Ive experienced no sort of secondary hazing and no problems in regards to removing the wax. 

I tend to put down layers which are thin - and I mean - you wont be able to see them until it hazes and even then, the paint will look dull but wont visibly have circular motion haze on it. 

I should also mention that I did not follow the instructions. 10-15 mins - blah! I put it on - 5 mins max and buffed it straight off. No residue. Frankly I think some people are leaving it on for too long. If I left Megs #16 and Collinite for 15 mins, id have problems too!

For completion, mine came from Russia. I know some people have got it from other places over ebay but its a brilliant wax and has replaced Meguiars #16 and Collinite as my go to wax.


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

I found the dark version a pig to remove. Gave a god few months durability though. Although nowhere hear 12 months. Even though I applied it to ipa wiped down paint.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

stonejedi said:


> Thanks for your feedback Rob its good to get a professionals opinion on it.In all truth though i had exactly the same problem as you,but that was one that i bought from ebay from a seller on there which i can only say must of been a snide copy,as the one that i purchased from nipponshine on one of there group buys was different and i found it to be quite a pleasant wax to work with,and its still protecting my daily now 3 months later after its first application.SJ.


No problem mate, it's just my opinion and the findings I found. But glad your pleased with it's performance.



Rayaan said:


> I bought it from ebay too as NipponShine never had the light version in stock at the time. Ive experienced no sort of secondary hazing and no problems in regards to removing the wax.
> 
> I tend to put down layers which are thin - and I mean - you wont be able to see them until it hazes and even then, the paint will look dull but wont visibly have circular motion haze on it.
> 
> ...


I bought it from a reseller that stocks the range, like I say it was out of curiosity and with an open mind.
But I did try various applications in a cool studio and with led, fluorescent, and halogen lighting and a definate hazing was apparent. I have left similar solvent based hybrids like Collinite & FK1000 on the paintwork for 30 mins plus and had no issues removing or a lack of clarity in the finish.

Perhaps I was a bit harsh to label it as "shocking" as it's obviously more pleasing on the eye for the many that have bought it, just not so much on my eye.
At the end of the day it is £18 per pot, if you can find stock then make your own conclusions.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Gleammachine said:


> No problem mate, it's just my opinion and the findings I found. But glad your pleased with it's performance.
> 
> I bought it from a reseller that stocks the range, like I say it was out of curiosity and with an open mind.
> But I did try various applications in a cool studio and with led, fluorescent, and halogen lighting and a definate hazing was apparent. I have left similar solvent based hybrids like Collinite & FK1000 on the paintwork for 30 mins plus and had no issues removing or a lack of clarity in the finish.
> ...


With this opinion I have scrubbed this stuff of my list of future purchases. Recently tried the FK1000p and FK #2865 and have fell in love with them. So easy to use and durability is excellent, along with looks. Heard a lot of praise for Fusso and how it was better than the FK stuff on a detailing facebook page but I am going to stick with the FinishKare stuff after reading this.


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

About difficulties to remove is about using too much products. If use thinly it could be left for a longer period. The 10-15mins is a guideline reference. We believe it could be alter to suit the environment and time. 

And regarding haze patches we do think is solvent not fully evaporated. There were few people who had this problem and the wax off or silicone off does solve this problem.


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

I tried this after all the usual 'you must buy it, best thing since sliced bread' hype, blah blah. It's an ok wax, nothing special, does what it's supposed to. Easy on, easy off leaving a reasonable shine & beading, which is standing up to the elements a few months on.

Not sure what GM had experienced for him / her to be against it so much. Personally, do I rate it at the £25 +/- wax it's priced at, no. Megs #16 leaves a superior finish, as does Autosmart WAX for that matter, it's just cleaner. Will it stop me using it? No, why? Because it's as easy to use as Autosmart WAX, which doesn't seem to withstand the elements as good.

It's just one of those products that the 'fanbois' big up, everyone jumps on the bandwagon & has to buy it, I did, why not? We all have our experiences of this product, some rate it, others not so much. If everyone rated the same product in the same way then where would we all be?


----------



## Coddy20 (Dec 26, 2014)

I have bought a sample of this so see how i get on with it. Thanks for posts guys. I will report my findings.


----------



## JODmeister (Mar 14, 2014)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=328751


----------



## Coddy20 (Dec 26, 2014)

Can i apply over collinite 915 does anyone know?


----------



## gzwjimmy (Jan 8, 2014)

Is it this product?

http://shop.v-spec.com.au/auto-acce...ating-fusso-coat-f7-car-wax-black-dark-colour

Thanks.


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

gzwjimmy;495I472 said:


> Is it this product?
> 
> http://shop.v-spec.com.au/auto-acce...ating-fusso-coat-f7-car-wax-black-dark-colour
> 
> Thanks.


Yes...same shop as i brought my pot of king of gloss from before it was available in the UK


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

These guys have it 
https://www.ioclean.co.uk/brands/soft99.html?mc_cid=c690db8714&mc_eid=5a727538d5


----------



## gzwjimmy (Jan 8, 2014)

Yes, I bought it from here before, very good wax! longer wax coat product ever!

http://shop.v-spec.com.au/soft99/soft99-12-moths-coating-fusso-coat-f7-car-wax-black-dark-colour


----------



## Final_touch (Jun 30, 2010)

Danjc said:


> These guys have it
> https://www.ioclean.co.uk/brands/soft99.html?mc_cid=c690db8714&mc_eid=5a727538d5


Anyone tried purchasing from ioclean? 
Does anyone know the ebay seller name?

Many Thanks!


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Yeah I got my fusso from them. Couldn't fault their service. Got some 845 from them too at the same time


----------



## TYPH3OUS (Oct 9, 2014)

I got mine on eBay from a Russian seller. Arrived within a week or two as well


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

TYPH3OUS said:


> I got mine on eBay from a Russian seller. Arrived within a week or two as well


Me too :thumb:

I have also used Nipponshine , great service too :thumb:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

These have got some in not sure if it's what you want
http://www.waxedperfection.co.uk/car-polish-car-wax


----------



## Final_touch (Jun 30, 2010)

Some strange reason Nipponshine website do not work anyone experiencing the same issue?


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

I have fusso dark up for swaps

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=368492


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone! the website is working but undergoing little issue so might be slightly slower! (Little hint:Fukubukuro is coming please save up some cash  )


----------

